# Podium evaluation



## mpooley (12 Jan 2007)

I just downloaded the eval version of Podium.
what does it do?
all i can get is a preview!! which is too small to make out very well?

am i being thick?

Mike


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

First, make sure you have set a larger image size (off the button top right), then render. Then either click on the preview image to see the full size one, or save and open the saved file. 

All this caveat the trial version having that functionality.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Mike, the evaluation version of Podium is limited to a tiny preview and a 640x480 version. To get higher resolution images you have to open your purse.


----------



## mpooley (12 Jan 2007)

Dave R":2scbkq07 said:


> Mike, the evaluation version of Podium is limited to a tiny preview and a 640x480 version. To get higher resolution images you have to open your purse.



Ah! thats a bit shortsighted of them. I dont fancy paying out for something i cant use first to see if i'm happy with the results.

mmh

thanks

Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Gee Mike, if you can't see what you're getting at 640x480 you might as well just skip it. The evaluation version's only limitation is output file size. They might have added a usage time limitation which is pretty much the norm for evaluation software these days.

This was done in the eval version. Seems to me that it's large enough to get the idea.


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

Mike,

If you want to make the trek to CB, you can try out my copy.


----------



## mpooley (14 Jan 2007)

OK so i'm an silly person!!!! LOL i didnt notice the option for larger pic well thats not true but when i selected it nothing happened - i didnt realise you had to double click the preview to get anything!!

Dave that pic looks great but when i did one of an out door plan of my house and workshop it looked terrible! my workshop just vanished! and so did 1 bit of the roof of my house and to be honest it didnt look much different from the normal SU view! 
So obviously i'm doing something wrong! 
what are the sliders for? when i use them they slide straight back to zero and wont work???

Nick thanks for the offer I might take you up on that!! i didnt realise there were any woodworkers around in this part of the country they all seem to be out in the far wild west! LOL


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Jan 2007)

Mike, go to the Podium site and read the Detail page as well as look at the forum there.

Disappearing stuff usually is due to the way it was painted. Don't paint components of groups. Edit them and paint the individual faces. Also, make sure you don't have backfaces out. They won't get rendered no matter what color you paint them.

As to the sliders, you have to select a face or group of faces before running the sliders up.

Go back to the earlier thread here about Podium and look at how I lit the house model. I posted a couple of images in which the lights are shown.

Hope that helps.


----------

